
A man sent me a dick pic on Instagram - jmcgough
https://medium.com/@ashsmash/a-man-sent-me-a-dick-pic-on-instagram-9ab7ffb41716#.q68xowymy
======
blue_dinner
The problem is that you can't prevent a stranger from sending you something
you don't like, unless you block all strangers from sending you messages or
block the stranger after they've already sent it. You reported the person to
Instagram. In my experience, this works pretty well and the user account will
most likely get banned.

I feel like you want a digital 'safe space' like on many college campuses. The
real world is much darker than this. There are no safe spaces.

The 'edge case' that you discuss is just reality. The only way around it is to
only communicate with a circle of people that you completely trust.

~~~
jmcgough
I didn't get the impression that she wanted a safe space, just that she was
criticizing design decisions.

"The problem is that you can't prevent a stranger from sending you something
you don't like"

Sure, but Instagram could choose not to automatically display images from
strangers. Because of their design, she can't check messages that she wants
without possibly seeing a stranger's dick. That, and there's no easy way for
her to report them for that message.

------
J_Darnley
You're welcome?

